# Orchid Inn



## jjkOC (May 27, 2011)

Hi all, I have never ordered before from Orchid Inn, Ltd. and I am wondering how long it takes to receive an order from the time of payment?

Thanks!


----------



## Sirius (May 27, 2011)

That's the kind of question that you need to ask Sam from Orchid Inn. He could better give you an estimated time of delivery. I have never experience any sort of delay ordering from him though. 

What I do know is that if you order from him, you will receive nice plants, with quality breeding and good customer service. He is good people.


----------



## Paphman910 (May 27, 2011)

Not very long! Bought many plants and flask from Sam Tsui.

Paphman910


----------



## Heather (May 27, 2011)

He ships everything USPS Priority or fedex 2 day. In my experience, most growers know to ship at the beginning of the week so plants won't get stuck over the weekend. But shoot him an email, Sam's a nice guy with super plants!


----------



## ehanes7612 (May 27, 2011)

you will have to email him....he travels quite a bit, especially this time of year..flasks may take a while if they arent ready but he will tell you


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2011)

it's not a shipping issue, the hard part is getting in contact with people there because it is a home-business.


----------



## jtrmd (May 27, 2011)

NYEric said:


> it's not a shipping issue, the hard part is getting in contact with people there because it is a home-business.


 

I agree


----------



## Ernie (May 27, 2011)

Yeah, patience. Sam's plants are worth waiting for. He travels a lot and may be out of the country. Don't sweat it, he won't stiff you. Just send e-mails periodically to check up.


----------



## Paphman910 (May 27, 2011)

He might be busy as he is going for speaking tour in Canada in June!

Paphman910


----------



## Scooby5757 (May 27, 2011)

Ive had good experiences.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (May 27, 2011)

Sam's coming our way next month... yippee! :clap:


----------



## NYEric (May 27, 2011)

Haha! I will order the plants you want out from under you tomorrow! :evil:


----------



## John Boy (May 28, 2011)

I know that he's currently in Europe (since yesterday). So I assume he'll be here for a few days. But...he'll always get back when he can. Good guy, good plants, good service.


----------



## Paphman910 (May 28, 2011)

he has a gmail account as well!

Paphman910


----------



## Justin (May 28, 2011)

Agree with all above. Depending on his travel schedule it may take him time to reply to emails, so just check in every couple weeks till you hear back. Once you are set up with the order, his packing, shipping, and customer service are all fantastic. 

Sam is a world-class paph breeder and grower. Excellent plants.


----------



## Rick (May 28, 2011)

jtrmd said:


> I agree




He does a lot of shows and speaking engagements. He runs it all pretty much by himself. So you may check on his website if he's out on tour. Leaving an email can also pan out faster than voice-mail if he's out of town.

I've always got good plants from Sam, and as long as he's home very responsive.


----------



## Jim Toomey (May 30, 2011)

Excellent quality plants.
Can't go wrong, he uses the best parents available!
Have ordered plants and flasks from him... Both are hardy and growing well.


----------



## eOrchids (May 31, 2011)

Been ordering from him for years, all positive experiences!


----------



## jjkOC (May 31, 2011)

Thanks everybody, I got in touch with him. It's good to hear about many positive experiences and Sam seems like a very good natured person.


----------

